# suitable tank mates for a Black Calvus



## leongreenway

Hi,

can anyone give my advise on a / some nice fish (i want them to look a bit like the american cichlids - firemouth, convict etc). To go with a Black Calvus in a 25G tank. I would like Cichlids. 

Other fish in my tank are BN Plec and ..... a Redtailed Black shark. 

I have been told to get rid of either the Calvus or the RTBS, i dont want to unless absolutely necessary. yeah the Calvus doesnt like the RTBS, and chases it away from its hiding place. The shark is too swift and gets away easy.

Plec doesnt give a damn.

Plec 4inches
RTBS 2 1/2 Inches
Black calvus 2 1/2 Inches

Cheers guys

Leon :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## cameraman_2

The calvus can hold his own as long as he has hiding places. He is always picking on my bigger fish.


----------



## malawi4me2

A 25g seems a little small for a Calvus, especially with the RTBS and BN. I definately wouldn't add anything else. Are you planning on upgrading your tank in the future?


----------



## leongreenway

yes I am, 55Gal minimum.

Which do I leave which do I move...
then what. I do like cichlids


----------



## cameraman_2

I would move the calvus to the new tank and do mostly Lake Tan fish, I like them the best well for the moment anyways. A lot of them look like the saltwater fish you see.


----------

